# Gunsmoke bred? What does this mean?



## chelsealorio92 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey! So, I recently bought a new horse, she's a registered QH mare. The previous owners kept talking about her breeding and how she had "Gunsmoke" bloodlines (which meant nothing to me, I don't know much about breeding lineages. I was just hoping some of you that knew more about QH history and/or breeding would let me know a little about what Gunsmoke breeding means. A suppose a little history about Gunsmoke and what would have made him a special horse to have on her lineage background?I personally have not heard of Gunsmoke before, but the previous owners kept saying that it was a well sought after breeding. Any info to help me learn a little more would be much appreciated. thanks!!


----------



## chelsealorio92 (Mar 22, 2010)

She also has bloodlines from- A Risky Business(2448693) and out of Redeemer Brasstar(2878263).


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr Gun Smoke Mr Gun Smoke Quarter Horse

The Gun Smoke line is one in which is quite potent. You will see the influence for several generations. Mostly in Reining bred horses. One of his best sons One Gun can be seen in many of todays top reining horses such as Gunner, Spooks Gotta Gun, No Guns Please and so on. Then there is Hollywood Smoke arguably one of Mr Gun Smokes best sons. Especailly when crossed on Daughters of Continental King like Miz Liz Dodson who is out of the great mare Dodson Little Star.


----------



## chelsealorio92 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks this was helpful, and made it easier to search her bloodlines. This is good, because I would like to start training her for reining. (or well working with a trainer on training) I've done mostly jumping, but showing in reining always has looked fun. Thanks


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Check out buying the Western Horseman books Legends. They are up to I believe 8 now? But look for the ones that have the Gunsmoke horses, may be in 2 or 3.

But you can also go to Youtube and type in Gunner and see all sorts of horses with this bloodline in reining, in fact just saw one from 2000 I believe? Or '01.

Great horses.

But the Legends books are well worth having in your library, as they have the most influential stallions and mares in the Quarter Horses starting back at the beginning. Lots of photos, and lots of information.


----------



## chelsealorio92 (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks for the info, i will def check out youtube and look into buying the books, i havn't every heard of them. THANKS!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Quarter Horse Directory - Mr Gun Smoke


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

The Gunsmoke horses were also good cutters and several were shown back in the day (crossed with pleasure blood) that were great pleasure horses. It is a very nice blood line


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Also had great personality, good looks and willing dispositions too.

Check this out, 










And take a DEEP seat for this one, because you will be on the floor!!!!!


----------

